# Suggestion needed, please!



## hayburners (May 16, 2017)

After a very rough start my wether finally seems to be on the right path. We are about 30 days till the fair, he's weighing 53 lbs. Min weight is 60lbs. Right now he's on 3 lbs a day of Essentials. There's lots a diggernt stuff out there and I'm learning and would like suggestions on how to finish him out. Please!


----------



## hayburners (May 16, 2017)




----------



## hayburners (May 16, 2017)




----------



## hayburners (May 16, 2017)




----------



## hayburners (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can start him on calf manna or beat pulp. There are also specialized meat goat feeds, but I've never used any of those. 

Be sure he always has fresh clean water and loose minerals available. 

Supplementing with probiotics and b complex would also help.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

He is so CUTE!!!


----------

